# Aztecs head is orange..



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

I noticed the past few days Aztecs forhead is turning orange.. now there is a shred toy in the cage that is orange on top where they mostly chew.. but Kiwi is not changing colors.. also they have had this toy for a few weeks now.. This is not the best pic as I used my phone and I can take a better one with my camera if need be.. but if anyone can help out that would be great! :S


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

decided to just get the camera out.. you can see the shred toy in one of these pics



and kiwi wanted to show off.. hehe


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have a colored mineral block in the cage? Those can stain the feathers, too. If not, I would agree that it's probably the colour on the toy she rubs up against. Don't worry, it's harmless, she just looks so funny


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

I do but it is pink.. this deff looks orange to me!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well...

Pink and yellow make orange so it looks like there's some colour mixing going on over here :laughing: 

Silly girl, rubbing her little head on the mineral block!


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

how long would it take to go away? Not that I mind it.. lol it's kinda cool.. we both have funky hair!  once she trust me she will need a bath and then I can give her an orange Mohawk! bahaha


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think Aztec looks adorable with her orange feathers. So cute and she didn't even have to go to the feather-dresser to have her feathers done - she used an "at cage" service!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Finally...a pic of the very, very, very rare orange headed budgie...

Too cute, thanks for sharing...


----------

